# Controlar luces de la casa



## pabloartee (Sep 1, 2006)

queria hacer esta pregunta pero no supe en que seccion del foro ponerla..

Hay alguna forma de controlar las luces de un cuarto (Tipicos focos incandecentes de 120V) con algun tipo de control remoto.. sea por infra rojo o cualquier otra forma..?

Mi idea..:


Control---->  . . . . . . . . <--Receptor infrarojo>relay para el paso o no-paso de la corriente.. 

todo esto en lugar de los tipicos switches que hay para prender y apagar estos focoss..

gracias de antemano


----------



## cuervokbza (Sep 3, 2006)

Si aqui te paso dos circuitos para lograr esto, fijate cual te vendria mejor a tus necesidades:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/remotoir/index.htm

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/ir1ch/index.htm


----------



## mvelez (Dic 7, 2007)

hola soy nuevo y tambien estoy interesado en realizar un control que permita prender y a pagar las luces de mi cuarto. la verdad llevo poco tiempo en el cuento de la electronica, pero si me gustaria aprender bastante. si alguien tiene una lista de componentes o algun circuito para poder llevar a cabo mi proyecto se los agradeseria si me los puedieran facilitar. muchas gracias.


----------



## djchinomix (Dic 7, 2007)

Hola.... viendo el post de cuervokbza el link http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/remotoir/index.htm es un circuito que permite codificar varias señales para activar diferentes cosas. Mi consulta es si ese circuito se puede aplicar a un transmisor de RF en vez que el IR, para asi poder accionar interructores q esten a kilometros de distancia...
Gracias


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 8, 2007)

Ese circuito posteado tiene mala fama.
Hay mejores dando vuelta por el foro y por toda la red.

Saludos.


----------

